

Most NoSQL DBs Are Not Scalable - jamesgolick
http://jamesgolick.com/2010/3/29/most-nosql-dbs-are-not-scalable.html

======
po
This article has absolutely no value to me. You call the debate stupid and
then continue on with three or four more paragraphs where none of your
opinions are backed up with any information.

I understand it's a personal blog and maybe you just want to get your thoughts
out there. I don't understand how it contributes to the debate. You've made
two categories of databases, point out that nobody seems to be able to
properly categorize them like you have, and then fail to explain how you
categorized them.

------
fforw
I have little experience with the others under "can't scale just like MySQL",
but putting CouchDB under is more wrong than it is right and unfair in any
case.

First of all there's excellent single node scalability, the general
architecture is built with based on clusterability with support for node
disconnects and reconnects between nodes. And then there's
<http://tilgovi.github.com/couchdb-lounge/> which provides clustering today.

